# Be Quit Silent Loop vs Corsair Hydro Series



## Vondota (23. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag, 
Da ich mir demnächst ein PC zusammenstellen werde, brauche ich einen passenden CPU-Kühler... Ich hab mich für eine AiO Wakü entschieden. Nach viel Recherche sind die beiden "Varianten" (Titel) meine Hauptwahl. Also wollt ich fragen für welche ihr euch entscheiden würdet. Und ist die Silent Loop wirklich leiser (240mm Radi) ? Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Antwort mit ein paar Vor- und Nachteilen bestücken könntet  
LG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Januar 2017)

Zur Silent Loop gibt´s ja ein schönes Review: be quiet! Silent Loop: User-Review zur Kompakt-Wasserkuhlung

Ansonsten ist es schwer, hier was zu sagen, da wir die (geplante) Hardware nicht kennen. Generell lässt sich eins sagen: ein Luftkühlung ist quasi immer günstiger, teilweise leiser und genau so effektiv wie eine AiO ^^


----------



## Chimera (23. Januar 2017)

Zuerst mal: du kannst Modelle wie die Eisbaer, Silent Loop und Kelvin nicht mit so Zeugs wie der Hydro o.ä. vergleichen, da sie zwar optisch ähnlich aussehen, aber doch grundverschieden sind. Ne Hydro ist ein geschlossenes Teil, sprich du kaufst es, du nutzt es und irgendwann schmeisst du es weg. Die erstgenannten Modelle jedoch sind erweiter- und austauschbar, zumal kein Materialmix wie bei den geschlossenen AIOs zum Einsatz kommt.
Ich nutze immo beides, ein geschlossenes Asetek-Modell von Cryorig und die Silent Loop von Be Quiet/Alphacool. Grundsätzlich muss dir bewusst sein: in den allermeisten Fällen musst du noch den Preis von hochwertigen Lüfis dazurechnen, denn die mitgelieferten sind meist von sehr schlecht über grützig bis mittelmässig. Die Pure Wings 2 der Silent Loop sind zwar lautstärkenmässig ganz ok, aber leistungsmässig sind sie auch eher schwachstrom, drum hab ich mir 2 Silent Wings 3 draufgeknallt (ebenso bei der Cryorig). So gesehen kann man den Faktor "Preis" also schon mal nicht gelten lassen, Kühlleistung ist bei 120-er bis 240-er Modellen auf dem Niveau eines high-end Luküs, ab 280-er aufwärts wird es dann besser 
Der für mich wichtigste Faktor damals: 1) kotzte es mich an, dass mittlerweile Gewichte von 1kg und mehr am Mobo zerrten, was nen Transport jeweils etwas umständlicher macht (bei der Wakü zerrt das meiste Gewicht am Case und nicht am Mobo bzw. den Abstandshaltern), 2) sind grad high-end Luküs nicht für ihre kompakte Bauweise bekannt, sondern eher klobige Riesen und wenn man wie ich öfters mal in Sockelnähe arbeitet, dann nervt einem so ein monster schnell mal gewaltig, 3) war mir auch die Optik wichtig, denn grad mein HR-02 Macho verdeckte mir zu viel vom Mobo und so war es für mich schlussendlich ein einfacher Entscheid zu ner AIO zu greifen. Mega Tempiunterschiede hat ich nicht erwartet und waren auch nicht mein Ziel, aber aufgeräumter ist es jetzt 
Das Problem mit hörbaren Pumpen...naja, dies wird hier gerne und oft einfach nur nachgeplappert mit dem Hintergedanken "Muss wohl so sein, wenn so viele dies bemängeln", doch dem ist heute bei vielen Modellen eben gar nicht mehr so bzw. muss man sich bewusst sein, dass auch so manche Pumpe von Custom Loops Geräusche von sich geben und manche sind sogar lauter(!) als jene von AIOs  Bei meiner Cryorig-Asetek höre ich nur was surren, wenn ich mein Ohr direkt über die Pumpe halt, aus dem Case heraus ist selbst nachts bei totenstille nix zu hören (eher noch die HDDs) und die Silent Loop, die ist sogar noch ein Mü leiser, da hör ich erst bei abgestellten Lüfis was. Aaaaber, dies hat null Aussagekraft, denn du wirst kaum über dasselbe Gehör verfügen wie ich, ergo kannst du meine Aussagen oder jene von anderen hier im Forum 1:1 für dich übernehmen  Tja, das ist nun mal die traurige Tatsache, da musst du dir halt selber ein bild von machen. Gibt ja genügend Vids bei YT zu den von dir genannten AIOs, da kannst du dir ein bild von machen.
Aus meiner(!) Sicht: wenn man sich heute ne AIO kaufen möcht, dann würd ich niemals mehr ein geschlossenes System wie z.B. von Corsair, NZXT, Cryorig, usw. kaufen, sondern eher ne Eisbaer, ne Fractal Kelvin, BQ Silent Loop oder sonst ne erweiterbare AIO und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund: sie sind erweiterbar und man kann Teile problemlos tauschen (Ausnahme: BQ Silent Loop -> da verfällt die Garantie, wenn man sie verändert, aber die anderen beiden darf man erweitern). Zwar bekommt man die meisten Modelle wie die Arctic, manche Corsair, usw. etwas billiger, doch muss man halt dort auch mit dem Manko leben, dass man weder die Schläuche tauschen kann, noch Wasser nachfüllen, noch nen anderen Radi nutzen kann, usw.


----------



## Vondota (24. Januar 2017)

Ok, Alles Klar.. Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (24. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe ne eisbaer 360 mit 3x noctua nf-s12a uln, die ich noch aus meinem alten gehäuse übrig hatte... muss sagen diese lösung ist deutlich leiser und potenter bei niedrigen drehzahlen als der alte luftkühler noctua nh-u12...
mir ging es auch hauptsächlich um die lautstärke, deshalb auch der 360er radi... 
der schafft es locker meinen xeon 1230v3 bei 500/Umin und 50%pumpe zu kühlen. 

Wenn man aber die kosten sieht: eisbaer 140€ + 50€ lüfter... ist ein teurer spaß  

ich verstehe nur nicht wie manche immer behaupten können das ne gute luftkühlung genauso gut wäre. Bitte zeig mir jemand einen einzigen kühler der bei dieser geringen lautstärke so eine kühlleistung hat. Unmöglich... das sollte schon ersichtlich sein wenn man die kühlfläche vergleicht. 
Bei ner 120er mag das noch stimmen


----------



## Vondota (24. Januar 2017)

Meistens ist ja das Problem, dass die Pumpe zu laut ist ... Hat der Radi einen Einfluss auf den Lärmpegel der Pumpe ? Und lohnt es sich deiner Meinung mehr einen größeren Radiator zu kaufen, wenn ich sowieso nicht grad wie ein profi übertakten will ?


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (24. Januar 2017)

Ich denke nicht das der radi darauf groß einfluss hat. Eher der kühler. 
Der silent loop soll ja eh ne sehr leise pumpe haben, die nicht regelbar ist! Bei der eisbaer lässt sie sich gut drosseln ohne groß leistungseinbußen zu spüren. Ich betreibe sie mit 7V und damit ist sie wirklich nur aus nächster nähe warnehmbar und mein system ist wirklich leise... 
wenn du wert auf die lautstärke legst ja. Der vorteil des 360er radis ist ja das du die lüfter und pumpen drosseln kannst bei gleicher temperatur im gegensatz zu nem 120er-240er radi. Du hast halt einfach mehr kühlfläche. 
Der preis der AIO verdreifacht sich ja nicht im vergleich zur 120er  also wenn genug platz im gehäuse vorhanden ist und fie paar € mehr möglich sind immer max kühlfläche.

edit: zur info, die silent loop ist auch von alphacool! Nur die pumpe ist eine andere und sie ist nicht erweiterbar durch schnellkuplungen.


----------



## Chimera (24. Januar 2017)

XxPvtPaulaxX schrieb:


> edit: zur info, die silent loop ist auch von alphacool! Nur die pumpe ist eine andere und sie ist nicht erweiterbar durch schnellkuplungen.



Nicht ganz, die Pumpenbasis ist dieselbe, wie auch bei der Kelvin (die auch von Alphacool stammt). Nur wurde die Pumpe der Silent Loop explizit auf Silent Betrieb hin optimiert, drum darf sie auch nicht gedrosselt werden, plus hat sie ja den Reverse Flow und nicht wie die anderen Pumpen nen "blasenden" Flow  Aber rein Vom Pumpenbasismopdell her sind alle drei gleich (Alphacool DC-LT). Wobei man auch erwähnen sollt, dass grad die Schnellkupplungen nicht grad bei jedem gut ankommen: einerseits ist es ne Stelle, wo halt auch schneller mal ne Undichtheit entstehen kann und andererseits wird es grad in kleineren Gehäusen voll besch...eiden die Schläuche halbwegs passabel zu verlegen, da der Teil mit der Kupplung leider sehr steif ist. 
Die Idee an sich find ich super, nur wäre es schon besser, wenn die ganze Kupplung höchstens 20-30mm lang wär und nicht dopplet so lang. Ok, wenn man sie nicht will, kann man den Schlauch ja auch einfach ersetzen, ist an sich kein so grobes Problem


----------



## Polypropylen (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ne Silent Loop mit 280mm Radiator und 4x Silent Wings 3. Ist leiser und etwa 7 Grad kühler als mein alter Cryorig R1 Universal.
Kann das Teil nur empfehlen wobei ich auch die mitgelieferten Pure Wings austauschen würde...


----------



## taglicht (12. Februar 2017)

Subjektive Vergleiche bringen herzlich wenig. Ich kann jetzt einwerfen, dass meine Temperaturen bereits auf einem Niveau sind, bei denen auch eine Silent Loop nichts mehr reisst, aber vergleichsweise lauter wäre, da ich neben den beiden Silent Wings 2/3 zusätzlich noch die Pumpe am laufen habe, womit ein Gleichstand oder gar ein leiserer Betrieb physikalisch bereits unmöglich ist.

Das gilt jetzt aber nur für mich, da bei mir die Lüfter vom DRP3 nicht über 860 RPM aufdrehen, auch nicht unter Prime, und somit nicht schneller drehen wie jene auf der SL.

Was man objektiv aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann, eine AiO hat den Nachteil der fehlenden SpaWa Kühlung was in höheren Temperaturen resultiert. Sicher kannst du die Lüfter am Radiator einsaugen montieren und alles in den Deckel packen, jedoch wird sich dann deine Grafikkarte entsprechend bedanken und du würdest entgegen der natürlichen Konvektion von kalter und warmer Luft arbeiten.

Wer allerdings die Optik und das Mehr an Platz im Gehäuse liebt, ist mit einer AiO wie der SL oder Eisbär gut bedient.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2017)

taglicht schrieb:


> Was man objektiv aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann, eine AiO hat den Nachteil der fehlenden SpaWa Kühlung was in höheren Temperaturen resultiert. Sicher kannst du die Lüfter am Radiator einsaugen montieren und alles in den Deckel packen, jedoch wird sich dann deine Grafikkarte entsprechend bedanken und du würdest entgegen der natürlichen Konvektion von kalter und warmer Luft arbeiten.



Die Spawa Temps sind doch gerade bei Intel und den überdimensionierten Boards zu vernachlässigen. Selbst ein ausblasender Deckelradiator erzeugt genug Luftstrom um die Spawas kühl genug zuhalten. Auf einem AsRock X79 Extreme mit 130W CPU + OC getestet.
Bei CB kannst du sogar konkrete Werte von einem 3960X @ 1.3V lesen.

Das Spawa Argument ist für die meisten Systeme einfach nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich mich da mal einklinken darf, in den Langzeitrezensionen schneidet die Silent Loop von bequiet! ziemlich übel ab, weil die Pumpe wohl schon nach wenigen Wochen sehr laut wird.
Hat diesbezüglich jemand Erfahrungen aus erster Hand? In den meisten Rezensionen schreiben doch ziemliche Daus und ich frage mich ob das Problem tatsächlich an der Hardware liegt.


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da mal einklinken darf, in den Langzeitrezensionen schneidet die Silent Loop von bequiet! ziemlich übel ab, weil die Pumpe wohl schon nach wenigen Wochen sehr laut wird.
> Hat diesbezüglich jemand Erfahrungen aus erster Hand? In den meisten Rezensionen schreiben doch ziemliche Daus und ich frage mich ob das Problem tatsächlich an der Hardware liegt.



Dazu einfach mal im BQ Supportbereich gucken, da findest du die Antwort. Diese "vielen" negativen Feedbacks machten nicht mal 5% aus, zudem wurde der Fehler laut Infos dort erkannt und beseitigt. Ich selber nutze die SL nun schon seit Monaten und hab nicht die klitzekleinste Negativität bisher, ausser dass halt die Pure Wings nicht viel taugen  Aber die Pumpe hört man bei mir nur, wenn man sein Ohr ranhält, aus dem Case raus hört man absolut nix.

Edit: Sorry, war nicht im BQ Bereich, sondern sogar hier: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?. Und hier noch die Aussage vom Eddy, dass es noch deutlich weniger als 5% sind: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?. Zumal man immer bedenken sollt: negatives wird immer sehr schnell geäussert, während die zufriedenen Leute meistens gar nix schreiben. Drum erscheinen einem die "vielen" negativen Feedbacks eben als viel. Theoretisch müsst man mal alle Nutzer einer SL dazu befragen und dann nochmals gucken, wieviel es wirklich sind


----------



## Fatal Justice (12. Februar 2017)

Gedrosselt läuft deine Pumpe aber nicht, oder?


----------



## bummi18 (13. Februar 2017)

Das Problem ist meist eine nicht runter regelbare Pumpe , die eisbär kann man auf 7v laufen lassen... was viele hersteller immo noch sehr stiefmütterlich/gar nicht bedenken ist die durchflussmenge. ich habe beruflich mit wärmetauschern zu tun ( etwas größer) prinzip ist aber das selbe und es werden deutlich bessere kühlwerte erreicht wenn das kühlmittel langsamer fließt, denn dem medium muss zeit gegeben werden die wärme auch aufzunehmen. heutzutage laufen die meisten kühlmittelpumpen bei uns zwischen 20 - 30 hz statt 50 hz mit teils 30 % besseren werten.
Die hersteller kloppen einfach die selbe pumpe an verschiedenen radiatoren und suggerieren dem käufer , größerer radiator = bessere kühlung was meiner meinung nach zwar im groben stimmt aber nur die halbe warheit ist.

ein 280 er radiator mit drosselbarer pumpe , am besten über ein poti + gute lüfter sollte für eine CPU die beste Lösung sein.
Irgendwo gabs mal nen guten test , da waren die werte einer auf 7v gedrosselten Pumpe identisch zur 12v einstellung.
ich habe auch schon hin und her überlegt , wenn würd ich die Eisbär 280 nehmen (da darf ich die pumpe auf 7v drosseln).
einzig aus dem umstand, das dann meine spawas auf dem board keinen hauch mehr bekommen habe ich diese noch nicht gekauft.
Auf der 980 ti hab ich die arctic 140 er hybrid drauf und bin mehr als zufrieden. AIOs haben halt einen nicht so guten ruf obwohl sie, wenn sie in der richtigen dimmension zur hardware gekauft einen guten job machen.    so prost mit Käffchen


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

Bein einer Wasserkühlung spielt der Durchfluss nahezu keine Rolle, wenn gewisse Werte nicht unterschritten werden. Auf keinen Fall aber, steigt die Leistung bei sinkendem Durchfluss. Da wurde schon unzählige Male im WaKü-Forum durchgekaut.
Ebenso beeinflusst ein größerer Radiator den Durchfluss unwesentlich


----------



## Mastino (13. Februar 2017)

Hi 

Meine 280 BQ SL läuft seit  Monaten, keine Probleme Pumpe ist genauso leise / unhörbar wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Fatal Justice (13. Februar 2017)

Die Pumpe der SL120 hört man auf 12Volt durch ein starkes Summen oder Singen (Der Rechner, nicht meiner, hat nur einen extrem leisen Lüfter). Ich wollte wissen, ob jemand mit drosseln, was man ja eigentlich nicht soll, bisher Probleme hatte...
Kühlen tut die auch auf 60% wunderbar.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

Hab sie für ein Review zwei Tage lang auf 7V laufen lassen (1400 rpm), hatte keine unmittelbaren negativen Folgen. Ob das so bleiben würde, weiß ich nicht


----------



## marki321 (13. Februar 2017)

ich klinke mich da auch mal ein, hab  vor ca 3 Wochen ne SL240 verbaut auf nem 4790k, Temperatur und Lautstärke waren super ! nicht zu hören, und der rechner steht neben mir aufm Tisch  , allerdings  fing nach 2 Woche die Pumpe an zu Rasseln.. Hab sie nun zurückgeschickt.. weiß nicht ob ich Sie mir nochmal bestelle.


----------



## Fatal Justice (13. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Statements, ich werde beim nächsten Besuch nochmal die Akustik testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## bummi18 (13. Februar 2017)

sind die pumpen der SL und der Eisbär nicht identisch`?  bei der eisbär darf man auf 7 v drosseln , dei der BQ nicht....


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

Nein nicht ganz. Zunächst läuft die DC-LT in der SIlent Loop ohnehin schon nur mir ~2200 rpm, die Eisbaer macht ca 2600 rpm. Außerdem ist die Position im Kühlblock anders, so dass bei der SL die Kühlflüssigkeit durch den Kühler quasi "gesaugt" wird. Nennt sich dann "reverse flow".
Bei der ersten Alphacool AiO gabs ja schon Probleme mit durchgeschmorten Pumpen, wenn die gedrosselten wurde. Scheint der DC-LT ab einem gewissen Grad wohl nicht mehr recht zu schmecken^^


----------



## maule (13. Februar 2017)

Da ich selber an dem AIO System von BeQuiet interessiert bin hatte ich frecher weise einfach mal den Support von denen angeschrieben und driekt auf den "Fehler" bei den Pumpen angesprochen, als Antwort habe ich von denen folgendes bekommen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

bei der ersten Charge der Silent Loop Modelle kam es in Einzelfällen zu einem Störgeräusch in der Pumpe. Dieses Geräusch wurde zum Teil durch ein defektes Lager verursacht. In anderen Fällen durch eine falsche Nutzung bzw. Installation.

Alle defekten, bzw. mutmaßlich defekten Silent Loop Modelle wurden umgehend ausgetauscht.
Zudem muss bei der Installation drauf geachtet werden die Pumpe vor dem Befestigen kurz (15 Sek.) zu schütteln um etwaige Luftblasen in der Pumpe zu lösen. Die Pumpe muss mit einem permanenten 12V Anschluss verbunden sein.

Leistungstechnisch raten wir ohne Einschränkung zu den Silent Loop Modellen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Herr Sönke Ruscheck
After Sales & Support"

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja noch bei deiner Entscheidung, die E-Mail ist überings vom 09.02.2017


----------



## maule (22. Februar 2017)

Hat hier jemand auch die "Schlechte" Erfahrung mit der Pumpe der BQ gemacht ? 
Bzw. Erfahrung mit einem Austausch durch BQ 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## J4Y84 (26. März 2017)

Und up  

Wie ist denn die Kühlleistung einer Silent Loop 280 im Vergleich zu einer Corsair H100i oder einer H115i? Insbesondere der Vergleich zwischen der SL280 und der H115i würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Chimera (27. März 2017)

J4Y84 schrieb:


> Und up
> 
> Wie ist denn die Kühlleistung einer Silent Loop 280 im Vergleich zu einer Corsair H100i oder einer H115i? Insbesondere der Vergleich zwischen der SL280 und der H115i würde mich sehr interessieren.



Kann man so direkt nicht vergleichen und zwar aus nem ganz einfachen Grund: bei nem Ami Hersteller wirst du höchst selten ein Kühlprodukt finden, dass hauptsächlich für leisen Betrieb ausgelegt ist und genau so verhält es sich auch bei den Corsair und NZXT AIOs: die sind zuallererst mal auf Leistung getrimmt (drum legen die auch null Wert auf Silent Lüfter, sondern eher so ein kompromiss-Lüfi). Zumal du bei Corsair extrem aufpassen musst, da es völlig unterschiedliche Hydro Modelle gibt. Die einen stammen von Asetek und sind somit die Pendants zur Arctic Liquid Freezer, NZXT Kraken, Cryorig A40/80, usw. und dann die Modelle von CoolIt.
Die BQ Silent Loop jedoch ist in "ihrer Reihe" das Modell, welches in erster Linie auf möglichst leisen Betrieb ausgelegt ist, während die Fractal Design Kelvin das Kompromissmodell ist und die Eisbaer das Leistungmodell. Die Silent Loop kann man höchstens mit ner Hydro vergleichen, wenn man dort die Pumpe ebenso auf silent drosselt und die gleichen Lüfis montiert (wobei die Pure Wings halt deutlich schwächer agieren als die originalen Corsair Turbinen), DANN könnte man vergleichen. Wenn einem nur nach purer Leistung ist und man kein Problem mit nem Einwegprodukt hat, dann ist man mit ner Corsair oder NZXT sicher nicht schlecht dran. Ist einem aber wichtiger, dass man die Möglichkeit(!) hät Schläuche oder Fittings zu tauschen, dann greift man besser zu nem Alphacool Modell. Denn eins muss man sich nebst dem ganzen Leistungsgedöhns schon bewusst sein: hat man ne Corsair Hydro o.ä. AIOs und da ist Luft im Kreislauf, dann hat man ein fettes L auf der Stirn und muss entweder mit dem Zusatzgeräusch leben oder aber ne RMA machen, während man bei ner BQ Silent Loop/Fractal Kelvin/Alphacool Eisbaer einfach das System entlüftet und/oder Kühlmittel nachfüllt  
Falls dich aber reine Werte interessieren, im Netz findet man einerseits direkte Vergleiche und auch andere Reviews zu beiden Modellen. Nur eben, ist wie wenn man nen Tesla S mit nem Ferrari F812 vergleicht und dann fragt, wer den geileren Motorensound hat


----------



## J4Y84 (27. März 2017)

Okay, Danke erstmal für die Antwort! 

Besitze aktuell eine H100i und bin soweit zufrieden, mit Einschränkungen. 
Pumpe ist nicht zu hören, es sei denn ich gehe mit dem Ohr dran. Insofern Glück gehabt (hatte schon damals viel negatives gelesen). Jedoch mag ich es gern aufgeräumt und mag auch kein Kilo am Mainboard hängen haben. Deshalb fallen Luftkühler raus. 

Würde mir vom Wechsel schon gern eine Verbesserung der Kühlleistung versprechen. Das die Corsair mit ihren Turbinen eine gewisse Power hat, ist mir schon klar. Jedoch würde mich halt die Kühlleistung im normalen Modus interessieren. Was nützt mir "silent", wenn die Temps zu hoch sind? 
Dann macht eine richtige WaKü mehr Sinn. Die möchte ich aber im Moment nicht haben. 

Kann man nicht z.B. Pauschal sagen, dass meine Temps mit der Silent Loop 280 besser sein werden, als mit der H100i? 

Bzgl. der Modularität der BQ-SL280: Wäre es möglich, zwei Radiatoren (2x280) an einer Pumpe zu betreiben? Dies müsste doch die Kühlleistung nochmals verbessern oder?


----------



## Chimera (28. März 2017)

Nun, da bei der Silent Loop die Pumpe immer mit 12V betrieben werden muss, kann es schon sein, dass sie da evtl. leicht besser abschneidet als ne Hydro auf silent getrimmt. Aaaaber: man hat bei der SL halt null Spielraum, man kann die Pumpe nicht drosseln, ausser man nimmt nen Defekt bewusst in Kauf. Will man mehr Spielraum UND viel Leistung, bleibt einem fast nur ein Modell wie die Eisbaer 360 oder die Kelvin T36, beide mit nem 360mm Radiator  
Denn eins muss dir auch bewusst sein: rein auf die Pumpe bezogen, mit gleich grossem Radi und gleichen Lüfis, da wirst du marginale Unterschiede haben und nie mega grosse. Will man mehr Leistung, dann setzt man erst mal beim Radi an und vergrössert da. Wenn ich da Leute mit nem Mora sehen, den sie dann (je nach CPU) gar passiv betreiben... Liegt halt evtl. auch daran, dass die typischen AIOs ab nem Punkt limitiert sind, da hat man nie denselben Leistungsspielraum wie bei nem Custom Loop, wo man x verschiedene Düsendesigns im Kühlblock hat, mit 1 oder 2 Pumpen arbeiten kann, usw.
Wenn du also mit der Hydro zufrieden bist, lohnt sich ein Wechsel kaum. Denn auch bei ner Silent Loop steht meist noch der Zukauf von Lüfis an, da die Pure Wings (wie schon gesagt) nicht wirklich viel taugen. Sind zwar leise, aber eben nicht wirklich für Radis geeignet und wenn man dan nauf nen Satz Silent Wings 3, eLoop, Noctua, usw. setzt, ist es halt schon ein teures Upgrade mit geringem Gewinn


----------



## J4Y84 (28. März 2017)

Danke für deinen Beitrag  
Dann werde ich für mein nächstes Projekt mal eine "echte" WaKü einplanen. Das wird aber noch dauern


----------



## JustBrainless (9. April 2017)

Ich würde dir trotz allem den Silent Loop empfehlen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2017)

BeQuiet ist halt den Trend mit LED Beleuchtung nicht gefolgt.
Wer auf coole LED Beleuchtung Wert legt, kann sich den NZXT Kraken X62 anschauen.
Ansonsten ist der Silent Loop natürlich eine gute Wahl.


----------



## derTino (23. April 2017)

Guten Morgen.

Viel wissenswertes hier im Thread, vielen Dank dafür. Ein Frage habe ich zur Silent Loop 280 AiO bzw. zu deren Montage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Handbuch wird die Montage wie auf dem obigen Bild empfohlen. Ich möchte den Radi gerne oben montieren, damit ich beide Festplattenkäfige erhalten kann. Es würden dann zwei Lüfter vorn einsaugen, einer hinten, oben ausblasen und eben die beiden Lüfter am Radiator auch die Luft nach außen bringen. Sollte ich zusätzlich am Boden noch einen Lüfter einsaugen lassen, damit das Verhältnis der Lüfter für rein/raus wieder stimmt? Oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?


----------



## Chimera (23. April 2017)

Wüsste nicht, was dir der Lüfi im Boden bringen sollt, ausser dass du bewusst mehr Staub ansaugen würdest  Bringen tut es je nach Case eh nicht viel, wobei es je nach Case halt Unterschiede gibt. Hab es selber in 2 getestet, dem Midgard und dem Shinobi und beide Male hatte ich schlechtere Werte mit dem Bodenlüfi als ohne. Bzgl. zu viel/zu wenig Luft musst du dir eh keinen Kopf machen, kannst ja die Frontlüfis stark drosseln und den Heck schneller laufen lassen, schon gleichst du es aus. Ich lasse meine beiden Deckel-SW3-Radilüfi nie mit mehr als 900 U/min drehen, die beiden Front-SW2 drehen permanent mit 9V und der Hecklüfi permanent mit 1000 U/min, was bei mir die bisher besten Werte ergab.
Fakt ist: du kannst Uuuuuuuuunmengen an Theorien und Empfehlungen einsaugen, trotzdem wirst du es niemals 1:1 gleich umsetzen können, weshalb solche Empfehlungen ohne eigene Tests eigentlich total nonsense sind. Ausnahme wäre, wenn jemand absolut die gleiche Komponenten nutzt wie du, den PC am gleichen Ort stehen hat, die gleichen Raumgegebenheiten, usw., DANN könntest du ne Empfehlung auch 1:1 übernehmen. Ergo: bau mal nen Lüfi in den Boden und guck, ob es bei dir bessere Werte oder eben schlechtere bringt. Meist profitiert nur die Graka bissel davon, am meisten wenn man SLI/CF nutzt. Ansonsten erzeugt man halt eher zusätzliche Verwirbelungen im Case, wobei auch diese nicht so schlimm sind. Wenn du also Fakten willst, musst du es einfach selber testen und dann bist du gleich schlauer


----------



## derTino (23. April 2017)

Ok, das ist mal eine Aussage, dankeschön.
Mir ging es eben darum von den beschriebenen Wegen abzuweichen. Wäre ja möglich, dass einer sagte "Hab ich schon gemacht, ist Nonsens." oder eben "Klar geht das."
Verhältnis dort sind eben immer zwei rein und zwei raus. Deswegen meine explizite Nachfrage. Aber ich werde glaube den einen Lüfter drehen hinten drehen, dann pustet er noch etwas Frischluft über die Spannungswandler. Wegen des Staubes mache ich mir weniger Sorgen,  das Silent Base hat zum Glück von Haus aus Filter installiert.


----------



## Chimera (23. April 2017)

Also die Bilder in Anleitungen, die kann man in vielen solcher Fälle vernachlässigen, da sie eben nicht immer alles berücksichtigen und eher "Empfehlungen" sind  Man muss echt selber probieren, was bei einem selbst am besten geht. Hab schon Leute gesehen, die entgegen aller Logik Heck- und Frontlüfi haben einsaugen lassen und nur oben raus, bei denen  gab es die besten Ergebnisse und als ich es bei mir probierte, war es eher katastrophal. Seither halte ich mich an die alte Weisheit: vorne unten kalt rein, hinten und oben warm raus, was mir bisher bei allen 3 PCs die besten Werte liefert


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

Ich würden den Radiator klassisch einbauen.
Lüfter unten dran und dann Push, damit sie die warme Luft des Case durch den Radiator nach oben hinaus blasen.


----------

